# FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM =&gt; Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)



## Herbboy (2. März 2005)

*FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

In diesem Thread werden ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge zu RAM erklärt, dazu könnte Ihr hier Eure Erfahrungen mit RAM in Verbindung mit Boards für AMD, speziell Athlon64 posten. Bekanntermaßen gibt es ja oft Verwirrung, Inkompatibilitäten und Fragen. Zuerst die *Regeln*


- Antwortet möglichst NUR auf mein zweites Posting, wo ich ein Beispiel angebe
- postet möglichst nur über Riegel, die in den offiziellen Listen des Herstellers *nicht* für das entsprechende Board gelistet werden! Dies ist gleichzeitig der Hinweis an andere User, sich erst beim Hersteller umzusehen 
- es geht *ausschließlich* um Riegel auf Standardwerten oder untertaktet, es geht *nicht* um Übertaktung von Riegeln 
- postet in der Überschrift (über dem Antworttextfeld) kurz das Board und den verwendeten RAM-Typ
- postet im Antwortfeld dann Boardtyp, Revision, BIOS-Version, genaue Bezeichnung des Riegels (Hersteller, Modell, Größe, FSB, CL-Wert), evtl. eine Untertaktung (zB "läuft nicht mit CL2.5, aber mit CL3" oder "läuft nicht als DDR400, sondern nur als DDR333" ) und die verwendeten RAM-Slots.
- Ergänzungen/Korrekturen bitte an mich nur per omail!



*typische Fragen*


*Läuft DDR2 mit Athlon XPs / Athlon 64? Passt DDR2 auf mein AMD-Board?*
Nein. Es gibt (noch) keine Boards die dies ermöglichen, auch kann eine AMD-CPU (im Moment jedenfalls) DDR2 überhaupt nicht korrekt ansprechen. DDR2-Riegel können auch nicht als DDR1 benutzt werden, da sie von der Bauform her abweichen. 


*Was ist DDR? Wieviel MHz hat mein RAM? *
RAM wird über den FSB (Front side bus) angesprochen. Bei DDR werden pro echtem Takt zwei Datenpakete versendet, einmal mit Ansteigen und einmal mit Absinken des Stromstoßes, der "ein Takt" ist. Daher werden aus realen 166MHz FSB dann effektive 333MHz usw. - oft kommt es zu Verwirrung, da user denken, der Riegel müsse im BIOS auf echte 333MHz eingestellt werden. Man spricht oft von "DDRxxx" mit xxx as der doppelten Wert des echten Taktes.


*Welche RAM-Grundarten gibt es?*
133MHz = DDR266 = PC2100 ---------- 166MHZ = DDR333 = PC2700 ---------- 200MHz = DDR400 = PC3200 


*Was ist CL? Ist das wichtig*
CL ist die Cas Latency, die wichtigste der Latenzen des Riegels. Dabei sind kleinere Werte schneller, da es sich quasi um die Reaktionszeit handelt. Es gibt CL3, CL2.5 und CL2. Der CL-Wert bringt ein wenig Performance, aber nicht unbedngt so viel, als dass man deswegen deutlich mehr ausgeben sollte. die Latenzen sind allgemein eher für Übertakter interessant. Der Normaluser ist mit CL2.5 bestens bedient, auch CL3 ist nicht "schlimm".


*Was ist doublesided/singlesided (ds/ss)? Was muss ich beachten?*
Bei ds sind auf beiden Seiten des Riegels RAM-Chips, bei ss nur auf einer Seite. Es gibt auch in seltenen Fällen Riegel, die auf beiden Seiten Chips haben, aber "intern" ss sind. Für A64 sollte man lieber ss nehmen, da man bei ds eventuelle Einschränkungen hinnehmen muss, zB je nach Bestückung hat man maximal DDR333, obwohl es DDR400 Riegel sind. In den Handbüchern finden sich normalerweise Tabellen und Bestückungshinweise. Beim XP sind idR. keine Beschränkungen vorhanden. 


*Meine CPU hat einen FSB von x MHz - muss ich x MHz-RAM nehmen? Laufen 200MHz-Riegel mit langsamerem RAM? CL3 mit CL2? Wie ist das beim Athlon 64?*
RAM ist abwärtskompatibel, d.h. es richtet sich zunächst mal nach dem voreingestellten FSB und/oder dem langsamsten Riegel, der schon im PC ist, und wird automatisch runtergetaktet. Gleiches gilt für den CL-Wert. Alle Riegel laufen also zunächst mal so schnell - oder langsam - wie der langsamste im PC vorhandene. Bei älteren Boards ist der FSB der CPU oft die Obergenze. D.h. hat die CPU 133MHz, so läuft auch 200MHz-RAM nur mit 133MHz. Bei neueren läßt sich das RAM seperat einstellen. Jedoch kann ein absichtlicher gleicher FSB trotz Unterschreiten des Werks-Wertes in der Summe schneller sein (synchroner FSB), zB bei Nforce2-Chipsatz ist es besser, bei einer 166MHz-CPU das RAM auch auch 166MHz zu stellen, obwohl man 200MHz-RAM hat. Kaufen sollte man denoch 200MHz RAM, da es nicht/kaum teurer ist und man es später verwenden ann, falls man aufrüstet. Beim Athlon64 spielt der RAM-FSB betreffend Synchronität / CPU-Performance keine Rolle, aber mit 200MHz-RAM läuft für ein A64-System schneller als mit langsamerem RAM. 


*Was ist Dualchannel?*
Beim Dualchannel (dc) werden verinfacht gesagt zwei (möglichst exakt gleiche) Riegel quasi wie ein großer angesprochen, nur schneller als ein großer mit der gleichen Größe wäre. 2x512MB im dc sind also schneller als 1x1GB. dc ist eine Eigenschaft des Boards, nicht des RAMs, aber einige Hersteller beiten Pakete an, die quasi die Qualität/Gleicheit eines RAM-Paares garantieren. Bei vielen Nforce2-Boards beispielsweise konnte aber auch zwei völlig verschiedene Riegel im dc betrieben werden, jedoch sollten es - um sicherzugehen - zwei exakt gleiche Riegel sein. Man sollte sich aber immer seperat informieren, ob das Board dc beherrscht und wenn ja welche Slots dafür nötig sind. zB Nforce2 unterstützt idR. dc, jedoch gibt es boards, zB von Asus eine Variante des A7N8X mit dem zusatz "-x", bei denen die dc-Unterstützung fehlt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2005)

*Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, Rev1.02, BIOS V1.004. 
2x 512MB MDT DDR400, Cl2.5 singlesided
Slot A1 und B1

läuft einwandfrei mit Werkswerten


----------



## zectOr (2. März 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*



> jedoch sollten es - um sicherzugehen - *zwei *exakt gleiche Riegel sein



aber ich benutz mit meinen MSI K7N2 Delta L *3* gleiche Riegel im Dc    

mfg zectOr

aber ansonsten


----------



## mazzo99 (2. März 2005)

*ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe, Twinmos 2x512 MB CL 2,5*

ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe, Bios 1008, 

Twinmos 2x512 MB CL 2,5  (2,5-3-3-6) im Dualchannel 

läuft einwandfrei  


[EDIT] boardname und RAM auch in die antwortüberschrift  [/edit]


----------



## Chat1000 (3. März 2005)

*ASUS K8N-E-Deluxe    2x 512 MB Infineon (DDR400)*

Sers

also wie schon zu lesen habe ich 1024 DDR400 Ram von *Infineon*  
läuft im BIOS auf *CL 2.5* problemlos. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem RAM. rest siehe Signatur (glaube ist doubleside; hab chips auf beiden seiten)

ich hatte auch in meinem alten Rechner 1310 MB SDRAM (PC133; CL2) von *Infineon* verbaut. Lief auch einwandfrei. Fazit Infineon ist Super ---->> kann ich nur empfehlen   

GreeZ STeVe


----------



## Flyer24 (3. März 2005)

*AW: ASUS K8N-E-Deluxe    2x 512 MB Infineon (DDR400)*

Mein Rechner 
Abit KV8Pro, Sockel 754 + 1 x1024 MB, Infineon ,Cl 2.5 

Rechenknecht meines Bruders 
Abit AV8Pro, Sockel 939, BIOS1.7 + Corsair XL Series Rev. 1.2 (TWINX1024-3200XL) 2x 512 MB  CL 2-2-2-5, Dualchannel (bank1+2)


----------



## Cemetery (3. März 2005)

*Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*

Das Ram wird falsch erkannt, mit CL2 läuft es überhaupt nicht, z.B. CL3 4-4-8 läuft auch nicht stabil. Biosvers. is egal.

Tschüss
Cemetery


----------



## MoS (3. März 2005)

*AW: Asus A7N8X 2x 512MB Samsung PC3200 CL3*

Läuft stabil auf 5,3,3,2.5 mit 200MHz!

Dann noch mein Vorgänger:
MSI K7T Pro 266 Ver. 1.0
Wieviel RAM und welcher genau weiß ich nicht mehr, aber es war Infineon PC2100, lief auch sehr stabil.


----------



## ripitall (3. März 2005)

*AW: Asus A8V Deluxe Corsair CMX512-3200C2 Pro Rev 2.1*

Hi, ich weiss, der Speicher steht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste, ich will meinen Senf trotzdem dazu geben!!

Eins vorweg, der RAM verträgt sich mit dem Board gut! Allerdings konnte ich ihn auf meinem alten A7N8X Deluxe Rev2 ohne Probs auf 2-2-2-5@200 laufen lassen. Beim aktuellen Board bootet er mit diesen Einstellungen nicht! 2-3-3-6-1T gehen Problemlos. Auch bei mehr Takt! Wenn ich mal Zeit und langeweile hab teste ich mal aus, ob es noch etwas schärfer geht!!! (vielleicht reicht ja n bissl mehr Spannung)!!

Falls ich noch 2 von den o.g. Riegeln bekomme werde ich mal Posten, ob auf dem Board 4 Streifen ordentlich laufen...


Noch ne Frage am Rande: Gibts den RAM auch Singlesided??? Es sollte auf jedenfall Corsair Pro sein, weil mir die LEDs gefallen! Und Rev 1.x oder 2.x wär gut, ich mag Winbond Chips... falls mir da einer Helfen kann, bitte ne PM schicken! Thx

MfG


----------



## lordblizzard (3. März 2005)

*AW: Asus A8V Deluxe*

Läuft auch bei mir einwandfrei, ausser Bootkonfiguration und Zeit muss man nichts einstellen, praktische Bios-Update funktion, Dualchannel mit 2 noname Rams ohne Probs.


----------



## Snak0r (3. März 2005)

*nForce2/4 Boards, G.E.I.L./Corsair-RAM*

Alter PC:

Asus A7N8X Deluxe Revision 2.0, BIOS-Version: 1.008
2x 512MB G.E.I.L. DDR-400(Ultra Series) CL2 

Der RAM läuft mit den Timings *2-3-3-6* und einer auf *2,8V* erhöhten Spannung stabil im Dualchannel-Modus.


Neuer PC:
Asus A8N-SLI Premium, BIOS-Version: 1007.002(*beta*)
2x 1024MB Corsair XMS PC3200C2

Der RAM läuft mit den Timings *2,5-3-3-6-2T* und einer auf *2,75V* erhöhten Spannung stabil im Dualchannel-Modus.


----------



## Erik (3. März 2005)

*Asus A7N8X Deluxe Rev. 2.0, 1x 512MB Kingston DDR 333*

Asus A7N8X-Deluxe Rev. 2.0;  Bios 1.07
1x Kingstone HX 512 MB PC333 CL2

Läuft einwandfrei und stabil mit Werkseinstellungen (Bios: Aggressive).


----------



## Marscel (4. März 2005)

*Eine Menge*

PC1:

Leadtek K7NCR18D Pro 2 Revision C und BIOS v031001
2x256 + 1x512 MB DDRAM 400 (3-3-3-8; DC) von Infineon (Slot 1, 2 und 3 von 3)

Lief erst nachdem ich das gleiche Mainboard umgetauscht hatte.

PC 2:

MSI MS-6382 BIOS vom 05.11.01
2x256 MB DDRAM 266 (2,5-2-2-6) von Micron (Slot 1 und 2 von 2)

PC läuft stabil, seitdem zwei Riegel von Siemens durch Microns ersetzt wurden.

PC 3:

56548 755CAO Revision 1.0 BIOS v1.01S (proprietär)
1x512 MB DDRAM 333 (2,5-3-3-7) von Apacer Technology (Slot 1 von 2)

Läuft seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme.

PC 4: (gehört nicht mir, sitze aber genug an dem dran)

Asus A7N8X Deluxe Revision 2.0 BIOS v1008
2x256 + 1x512 MB DDRAM 400 (übertaket, ursprünglich 333; auf 400 mit 3-3-3-8; auf 333 mit 2,5-3-3-7) von Infineon 3rd Party (Slot 1, 2 und 3 von 3)

Läuft seit dem Kauf (vor etwa einem Jahr) stabil und übertaktet auf 400 MHz auch schon lange (5 Monate).

Alle anderen PCs wurden nicht übertaktet oder modifiziert. Es handelt sich bei allen PCs um AMD XP Sockel A Boards (1700+; 2500+; 3000+; 3200+).

EDIT: Die Firma heißt ja Infineon und nicht Infenion.


----------



## taks (5. März 2005)

*msi k8n neo2 plat. + kingston KVR400X64C25/512*

ich würd das oben genannte nicht empfehlen

ich würd zu denen greifen: KVR400X64C3A/512
sind um einiges biliger und gleichgut


----------



## Sprayer (6. März 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

abit av8 s.939

mit twinmos dualpack 1024mb pc3200 ddr cl 2.5
auf fehler getestet mit memtest, ergab keine fehler trotzdem abstürtze und plötzliche neustarts gehabt.

danach
2x 512mb infineon pc3200 cl 3 riegel eingebaut und alles war gut.


----------



## Q20 (7. März 2005)

*ASRock K8-Upgrade 1689, 2x512MB TwinMos DDR400 CL2.5*

ASRock K8-Upgrade 1689, Rev. 1.00, Bios 1.03
2x 512MB TwinMos DDR400 CL2.5 (2.5-3-3-

läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## Der-Meister (8. März 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

ich habe einen AMD Athlon 64 3000+ und habe den auf  einem ASUS K8V SE Deluxe und dazu 2x 512 Infeneon Ram PC 333 so aber mir wurde gesagt das PC 400 Ram bausteine besser wären und das ich mit denn 333er miene system ein wenig stoppe unnd verlangsame. stimmt  das???


----------



## wEEt (9. März 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

MSI K7N2 Delta-L W6570MS V5.6 110703 10:38:29
2x512MB PC3200 TwinMos
Läuft mit 2,5-3-3-8 äußerst stabil.
Aber übertakten geht gar nicht, da verreckt mir der PC schon bei der kleinsten Veränderung.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (18. März 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

A7N8X-E Deluxe 
2x 512 Kingston KVR400X64C25/512 @ 166 Mhz 3-3-7. Ich schaffe es nicht den Rechner stabil mit 200 MHz FSB laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## gangstervsfox (21. März 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM*

ich hab nen a8n sli deluxe und nen gig corsair value select pc400 hat 104€ gekostet und läuft ohne probs


----------



## Baker79 (24. März 2005)

*MSI K7N2 Delta2 LSR und 2x256MB Infineon + 512 MB OEM*

hab also 3 riegel drin, dc ist aktiviert und alle 3 riegel laufen mit 2,5/3/3/7@333MHz perfekt.

ich will mir demnächst ein neues MOBo ( http://www.msi-computer.de/images/prodbig/7100.jpg ), ne neue CPU ( http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a129364.html )und neuen Ram ( Kingston HyperX ) holen.
jetzt frag ich mich, ob es besser ist, wenn ich das 2GB Kit (1x1024MB PC3200 DDR CL2.5-3-3-7-1T ) oder 2x das 1GB Kit ( PC3200 DDR CL2-2-2-5-1T ) holen sollte. um auf die 2GB ram zu kommen ( 1GB ist für mich kein aufrüsten, da ich schon 1GB hab   )


----------



## warboss (25. März 2005)

*ram*

hab das Asus A8n-SLI deluxe mit bios 1007-003beta (11.3.05)

laufen schon immer 4x 512mb ddr-400 doublesided von MDT ohne probleme drauf mit dem super timing CL2 3-2-5  (normal sind cl2,5 3-3-
  

kann ich nur empfehlen die Ram


----------



## feneK (29. März 2005)

*AW: ram*

hi leute..

bei mir is es so

ich hab 2 mal 256 drin von verschiedenen herstellern und eins mit 333 mhz, das andere mit 266......... hab ich durch diese einstellung womöglich performance-probleme? weil in der praxis merke ich eigentlich nichts


----------



## Baker79 (30. März 2005)

*AW: ram*



			
				feneK am 29.03.2005 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute..
> 
> bei mir is es so
> 
> ich hab 2 mal 256 drin von verschiedenen herstellern und eins mit 333 mhz, das andere mit 266......... hab ich durch diese einstellung womöglich performance-probleme? weil in der praxis merke ich eigentlich nichts



ein paar angaben zur cpu und zum mainboard wären nicht verkehrt.

aber falls deine cpu und das mobo dualchannel unterstützen, hast du durchaus performance einbußen. die wirst du zwar nicht so konkret merken, aber dein system würde im dualchannel mit 2*256MB von hersteller XXX schneller laufen, als mit 1*256 von XXX + 1*256 von XYZ.

und wegen dem FSB. mit 2*256@ 333 laufen die rams schneller als 2*256@266, aber da musst du drauf achten das beide riegel den FSB mitmachen.


----------



## PreasT (4. April 2005)

*AW: Asus A8V Deluxe*

sers

ich hab 1.024 MB  (2x 512 - DS) RAM von Infineon CL 2,5 PC333 im dual channel, und    der läuft auf meinem MSI K7N2 delta board einfach erste sahne, obwohl mein RAM tackt und FSB leider nicht syncron laufen (FSB 400 RAM 333) aber egal... so viel macht dass auch nicht aus, und ich kann nun auch nix drann ändern... obwohl einer meiner riegel PC400 iss...

Fakt iss, der läuft einfach spitze!     


MFG

PreasT


----------



## Baker79 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Asus A8V Deluxe*



			
				PreasT am 04.04.2005 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> sers
> 
> ich hab 1.024 MB  (2x 512 - DS) RAM von Infineon CL 2,5 PC333 im dual channel, und    der läuft auf meinem MSI K7N2 delta board einfach erste sahne, obwohl mein RAM tackt und FSB leider nicht syncron laufen (FSB 400 RAM 333) aber egal... so viel macht dass auch nicht aus, und ich kann nun auch nix drann ändern... obwohl einer meiner riegel PC400 iss...
> 
> ...



dann dürfte dual channel gar nicht aktiv sein, wenn die beiden riegel mit unterschiedlichem takt laufen. dual channel = 2 BAUGLEICHE riegel ( d.h. das beide riegel den selben takt, hersteller und größe haben müssen )

mal was anderes:
ich hab heute mein 1GB dual channel kit Kingston HyperX PC3200 bekommen und hatte vorher 2x256MB dual channel ram von infineon drin, die mit 333MHz liefen. mit 333MHz hatten die ein CL von 2,5 und mit 266MHz ein CL von 2 ( laut everest home ).
kann es sein, das sich mein pc auf die besseren CL werte runtergetaktet hat? ( ich hatte ab und zu, nachdem ich diverse games gezockt hatte, nur nen FSB von 266. mir fehlten also rund 400 MHZ reelle taktfrequenz meiner cpu ).

mit dem HyperX ram, hab ich diese probleme nicht, da der ja eigentlich für 400MHz FSB ausgelegt ist und mit nem FSB von 333 theoretisch mit CL 1,5  [ ich weiss, CL 1,5 gibts net, oder NOCH net ] laufen könnte.


----------



## stoffel115 (8. April 2005)

*ASUS A8N-SLI + 2 x 512 MB A-DATA Vitesta PC4000 CL3-4-4-8*

O. g. System läuft bei mir garnicht. Andauernd Windows Fehlermeldungen, Neustarts usw. Hatte schon Probleme Win überhaupt zu installieren, da es öfters abgebrochen hat.

Memtest läuft überhaupt nich.

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich schon mit meinem MSI K8N Neo2.

Nun warte ich auf meinen Kingston HyperX 2 x 512 MB PC3200 CL 2-2-2-5

Ich hoffe, das dann alle Probleme beseitigt sind!

Komischerweise läuft bei anderen Usern die o. g. Zusammenstellung wunderbar.

Entwerder ist der Speicher zu alt (von November 2004) und verträgt sich nicht mit dem nForce4 oder der ist defekt. Aber da er auch rumzickt, wenn nur einer der beiden Riegel installiert ist, denke ich, es ist die Kompatibilität.


----------



## unterseebotski (8. April 2005)

*AW: ASUS A7N8X Deluxe Rev. 2 + AMD XP 2800+*

Hatte mal 2 identische Infineon-Riegel à 512 MB (DDR400, ds) mit Hynix-Chips - diese haben im DC *nicht*  gefunzt! Hat mich fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben.

Mit 2 Riegeln von von Samsung à 512 MB (ds) klappt auch bei mir DC einwandfrei!


----------



## PsychomNobody (8. April 2005)

*MSI K8T Neo*

Hab das MSI K8T Neo Mainboard.
Und hab mir grad endlich eigenes Ram gekauft.
KHX3200ULK2/1G
aber sobald ich die zwei Speicherriegel eingebaut habe stürzt mein Rechner spätestens in Windows ab.
Hab schon alles mögliche probiert aber hab denn Rechner bisher nur mir Einem Riegel zu laufen gebracht.
Mit dem geliehenen Ram 512 Infineon und einem 256 No-Name Speicher lief mein Rechner aber ohne Probleme.
Hoffe mal das ich das noch irgendwie hinkriege!!!


----------



## PreasT (8. April 2005)

*AW: Asus A8V Deluxe*



			
				Baker79 am 05.04.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> PreasT am 04.04.2005 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MEINE FRESSE!!!!

sag mal willst du mich fertig machen oder was???? 

Ich glaube man sollte dann doch gerade noch so viel wissen, dass wenn man einen PC333er und einen PC400er hat, der 400er auf 333 runtergebremst wird....
Wie soll denn dass sonst gehen????  
sollen die beiden Riegel etwa unterschiedliche geschwindigkeiten haben oder was??? 

MFG
PreasT


----------



## olstyle (9. April 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

Hab das Abit AV8(bios17)  und nen 3000+(Winni) drauf .
Mein Ram :
 2*512mb ddr400 OEM von Atelco(cl 2,5spd wird aber als cl3 verkauft) doublesidet
Läuft problemlos mit cl 2,5 und vollen 200 mhz fsb im dualchannel Modus.
mfg Olstyle
EDIT:
Ich habe die Riegel mit 1Jahr Differrenz gekauft und sie sind äusserlich Garantiert nich baugleich.
(dualchannel ist Garantiert an: 4,8gb bei Sandra Lite 2005)


----------



## Pitty187 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*

Abit AV8 - BiosVersion: Alle 

Corsair XMS TwinX3200c2 DS-Ram

Mehr schlecht als recht! Für DC in Slot 1+2 funzt nicht - dafür im SC in 1+3 (was lauf Handbuch gar nicht geht!!! ) mit Timings 2-3-3-6-2 @ 2,8v @ 204MHz - 
3-3-3-8-2 @ 2,8v @ 218MHz MAX!!!

Miese performance für teuer Geld!!!

A-Data Vitesta DDR566 DS-Ram

Sehr genial - Problos in allen Slot-Kombi's mit Hammer Timings von 2-2-2-5-1 @ 2,8v @ 204MHz - 2,5-3-3-7-1 @ 2,8v @ 250MHz - 3-4-4-8-1 @ 2,8v @ 285MHz!!!

Hammer Performance zu vergleichsweise kleinen Preis - negativ: schlechte Verfügbarkeit... Leider! Hätte mir noch 2 Riegel geholt...


----------



## olstyle (9. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*



			
				Pitty187 am 09.04.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Abit AV8 - BiosVersion: Alle
> 
> Corsair XMS TwinX3200c2 DS-Ram
> 
> ...


Wenn ich da nicht auf dem falschen Dampfer bin ist auch das Stepping des Prozessors nicht unerheblich für Kompatibilität.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Pitty187 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*



			
				olstyle am 09.04.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Pitty187 am 09.04.2005 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da es um ein Sock 939 geht und ich einen NC mit dem ältesten Stepping habe ist das relativ unrelevant...    Neuere Steppings laufen nämlich ebenso damit...  Gelle...


----------



## Pitty187 (16. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*

Weitere prested Module @ AV8 alle BiosVersionen:

MDT 2x 512MB DDR400 CL 2,5 DS-Ram..!!!

Den von PCGH getestete SS-Ram ist eher die seltenere Variante..!!!   

Timings @ 200MHz siehe Ausgabe 05/05 - @ 231MHz mit 3-4-4-8..!!! :-o 

MDTs beim AN7 mit XP-M @ 250MHz mit 3-4-4-8..!!!   

Und DAS zu einem Preis von UNTER 60,- € / 512MB - DAS soll erstmal ein O/C-Ram nachmachen...


----------



## Anti-Hero (18. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*

MSI KT6 DELTA-FISR
MDT inzwischen 2X512mb cl 2,5 läuft einwandfrei


----------



## BoehserOnkel16 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*

GigaByte K8NS
4 Twinmosspeicher (512Mb 400Mhz) getestet von denen einer richtig funzte.
Also was schlußfolgern wir daraus? Keine Twinmos speicher für dieses Board nehmen. Dann doch lieber in Infineon oder takeMS. Hab jetzt den einen Twinmos Speicher drin der funzt und noch nen TakeMS Speicher und er läuft. (fragt sich nur wie lange)


----------



## Pitty187 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*

Weitere prested Module für Abit AV8 alle BiosVersionen:

TwinMos PC3200 CL2,5 mit 2x 256MB im DC getestet... Sauber,rel. schnell,keine Fehler,gutes P/L-V...


----------



## cylord83 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*

K7N2 Delta-L läuft mit Infineon PC3200 und dem Takt doublesided nicht völlig stabil. Bei einer Mischbestück aus Winbond PC3700 und MDT PC3200 und Timings 2;2;3;11 und 210 MHz FSB lief es richtg gut. Hatte sogar mal mit 1,5 GB probiert und noch einen MDT reingetan und es lief auch gut.

Mein jetziges DFI NF2 Ultra Infinity läuft mit den Winbond PC3700 und MDT PC3200 auch mit 2;3;2;11 bei einem FSB von 211 MHz sehr stabil.


----------



## item (25. April 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*



			
				cylord83 am 23.04.2005 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> K7N2 Delta-L läuft mit Infineon PC3200 und dem Takt doublesided nicht völlig stabil. Bei einer Mischbestück aus Winbond PC3700 und MDT PC3200 und Timings 2;2;3;11 und 210 MHz FSB lief es richtg gut. Hatte sogar mal mit 1,5 GB probiert und noch einen MDT reingetan und es lief auch gut.
> 
> Mein jetziges DFI NF2 Ultra Infinity läuft mit den Winbond PC3700 und MDT PC3200 auch mit 2;3;2;11 bei einem FSB von 211 MHz sehr stabil.




ich habe als Board das A8V Deluxe. ZUerst hatte ich versucht, 2 GB Ram draufzumachen. Da ich einen Twinmos Riegel (cl2.5-3-3- schon hatte, habe ich 3 nachgekauft. Ein betrieb mit ddr400 war unter keinen umständen möglich. Ich habe die Riegel umgetauscht, und zwar auf Corsair VS512, die laut handbuch mit ddr 400 (alle Slots besetzt) laufen-Fehanzeige. Also habe ich die 2 Riegel wieder entfernt und konnte auf Standartwerten (2.5-3-3- bei 2.8 V den Takt auf 208.5 erhöhen. Beim Twinmos dagegen konnte ich nur die LAtenzen schärfen.


----------



## Volgel (25. April 2005)

*Achtung Frage*

Nur zur abwechslung mal ne frage:

Gibt es auch ein forum was für ram und mainboards speziell für intel mobos??

Fände ich gut !!  
oder kann mir einer sagen wie es mit dem 848p neo und OCZ ram aussieht?


----------



## King-of-Pain (29. April 2005)

*AW: Achtung Frage*

A8N-SLI 
4xOSC 512MB CL 2/3/3/6 doublesided

leuft perfekt aber mit FSB 333 da doublesided performanc unterschied zu 1GB (2xOSC 512MB) -3% in spielen merkt man nix davon


----------



## INU-ID (29. April 2005)

*AW: Achtung Frage*



			
				King-of-Pain am 29.04.2005 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> A8N-SLI
> 4xOSC 512MB CL 2/3/3/6 doublesided
> läuft perfekt aber mit FSB 333 da doublesided performanc unterschied zu 1GB (2xOSC 512MB) -3% in spielen merkt man nix davon



Meinst du evtl. OCZ RAM? http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=IAIDM3&

Also warboss meint die laufen bei dem auch mit DDR400... (4x512MB DS)
((( hab ich sogar nen Screenshot von ^^ )))


----------



## maxx2003 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*

Seit gestern gebaut und läuft    
Sehr scharfe Timings einstellbar.   
Stabilität vom feinsten.  
Rundum zufrieden.  

Wäre ich doch gleich bei AMD geblieben, wie vor 4 Jahre.  
Aber das, ist ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Doc_Holiday (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				Herbboy am 02.03.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, Rev1.02, BIOS V1.004.
> 2x 512MB MDT DDR400, Cl2.5 singlesided
> Slot A1 und B1
> 
> läuft einwandfrei mit Werkswerten



- MSI K8Neo2 Platinum 54G, Rev. A1. Phoenix BIOS Vers. 6.00 PG
- 2x TwinMos 512MB DDR 400 Cl2,5 doublesided
- Slot A1 und B1

Reibungslos, obwohl die Module nicht explizit als Dual-Channel-Kit verkauft wurden.


----------



## Flyer24 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*

Mal ein kleines Updatchen von mir mit frischerem Sockel 
MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum
2*512 mb KingmaxHardcoreDDR500 (DS)
Slot 1A+1B

hier ein kleiner Screenie von der ganzen Sache
http://img286.echo.cx/my.php?image=cpuz29bv.jpg 

kann eigentlich nicht meckern, alles stable,  könnte besser sein  
Die Timings sind scheisse, neue Rams müssen her


----------



## sringading (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*

Ich hab auch ne Frage!
Wie groß is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen zB diesem: 

http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=IAIE7M&

und diesem:

http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=IAIER8&

RAM?

Ich wollt mir nämlich einen neuen kaufen und hab einen eher schmalen Geldbeutel...

Wenn der Unterschied nur in der Ladezeit liegt, isses mir egal...

Sagt mal euere Meinung


----------



## bierchen (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*



			
				sringading am 21.05.2005 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch ne Frage!
> Wie groß is eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen zB diesem:
> 
> http://www3.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=IAIE7M&
> ...



Mit LAdezeiten hat das nichts zu tun. Die sind praktisch nur von der Speichermenge abhängig. 
Vielmehr ist der Speicher im ersten Link ein Overclocker-RAM, spezifiziert bis zu einer Taktfrequenz (effektiv) von 750MHz, während der andere, billigere ein Standard DDR2-Speicher ist, der bis 533MHz spezifiziert ist. 
Welches System hast Du? Willst später übertakten. Evtl. reicht dann auch schon günstigeres DDR2-666-RAM für Dich. Es kommt eben drauf an: Geldbeutel und Absichten.

Gruß,

bierchen


----------



## olstyle (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Asus K8VSE 2x 512MB Kingston Hyperx (DS) PC3200 CL2*



			
				Pitty187 am 16.04.2005 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Weitere prested Module @ AV8 alle BiosVersionen:
> 
> MDT 2x 512MB DDR400 CL 2,5 DS-Ram..!!!
> 
> ...


Wenn CPU-Z recht hat, dann ist zumindest mein älterrer "OEM" Riegel ein mdt, müsst ich auch mal versuchen ob er den vollen HT-Takt überlebt. Würd das denn mehr bringen als meine jetzigen Einstellungen?
mfg Olstyle


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Habe:

Mobo: ABIT AV8
Prozi: 3200+ (winni)
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect 1gb (2x 512 MB) --> Dual Channel

Läuft ok, aber wenn ich ma boote oder runterfahre kommt des Öfteren BlueScreen. Wenn der Rechner aber ersma läuft, dann ist er noch nie abgestürzt. . Noch nie in Games abgebrochen, nur BlueScreens beim booten. Liegt am RAM, habe mal gelesen, dass viele AMD-Boards PRobs haben mit Corsair und GEIL im DualChannel. Werde bald auf Infineon umsteigen, da kann ich dann auch ma schön übertakten, nech.


----------



## fips90 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

hat jemand den aldi pc von vor einem Jahr??  
Wenn ja hat den auch schon mal jemand mit ram nachgerüstet ??Wenn auch ja mit welchem??


----------



## Chat1000 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Hallo Leute,

also ich habe das Board in der Signatur und wollte gestern mal testen ob mein Amd64 3000+ (754) 3 DDR400 Rigel unterstützt. Ich habe 
3 baugleiche INfineon on 3rd Cl.2.5

mit 2 läuft es ja problemlos, also als der dritte Ram-Rigel drinnen war ging der Rechner ganz normal rein. Als ich dann Everest startet wurde meine Ram nur als PC1600 anerkannt.

Da bekannt ist , dass der Amd64 mit mehr als 2 Rigeln Probleme hat, wollte ich nun wissen ob das damit zutuhen hat   

Hat die Runtersetztung des FSB was mit dem Speichercontroller zu tuhen? und wie kann ich es machen, damit alle 3 Rigel auf DDR400 laufen?

wäre um Ratschläge dankbar

Gruß $teVe


----------



## olstyle (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				Chat1000 am 28.05.2005 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also ich habe das Board in der Signatur und wollte gestern mal testen ob mein Amd64 3000+ (754) 3 DDR400 Rigel unterstützt. Ich habe
> 3 baugleiche INfineon on 3rd Cl.2.5
> ...


1. Das werden wohl alles double-sided Modzúle sein, dann ist der Kontoller einfach überlastet und taktet sie damit runter.
2.Takte deinen PC so hoch, dass der Prozessortakt/Ramteiler wieder 200mhz ergibt  .
Es wurde übrigens nur der Speichertakt gesenkt, sonst garnichts. Ausserdem sind Major on 3rd nicht zwangsläufig baugleich, da verschiedene Platinen verwendet werden(nur der Speicher selbst ist immer gleich).
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Chat1000 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				olstyle am 28.05.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Chat1000 am 28.05.2005 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erstmal danke! Ich wollte einfach mal sehen ob mein Amd64 3 Rigel unterstützt  Falls ich mal in Zukunft aufrüsten will (der Rigel war nur vom Kumpel zum Test geliehen   )  

Wie du schon andeuteste sind es Doubleside , mit baugleich meinte ich die Latenzen Cl 2.5 (mir ist schon klar das on 3rd auf verschiedenen platinen drauf ist   ) Aber leider wie so oft mit doubleside , funkt es nicht   


mfg $teVe


----------



## ElNonsk (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Hat jemand Efahrungen mit Infineon und MDT Modulen zu 1 GB gemacht?
Ich schwanke nämlich zwischen

2 * Infineon DIMM 1 GB (DDR400, original, 512 MBit Chips)
Link: http://www1.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=IAID14&#tecData

und

2 * MDT DIMM 1 GB DDR-400 (DDR400, 512 MBit Chips)
Link: http://www1.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=IAIDU2&

Mainboard:
Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe

Prozessor:
Athlon 64 3500+ (Venice)


----------



## Baker79 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: MSI K7N2 Delta2 LSR und 2*512MB Kingston HyperX DDR400@333MHz*

also, solange die neue cpu und das neue mobo noch nicht da sind, läuft mein pc erstmal mit dem Kingston HyperX super. die timings laufen auf 2:3:3:7.


----------



## yahho (19. Juni 2005)

*Abit AV8*



			
				Sprayer am 06.03.2005 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> abit av8 s.939
> 
> mit twinmos dualpack 1024mb pc3200 ddr cl 2.5
> auf fehler getestet mit memtest, ergab keine fehler trotzdem abstürtze und plötzliche neustarts gehabt.
> ...



Bei mir mit Twinmos und Infinion on 3rd sowie Corsair Value Select (jeweils 2*512MB im Dualchannel) nicht Commandrate 1T geschafft sonst mit SDP Einstellung stabil bei Singlechannel auch mit CR 1T stabil.
dürfte also das selbe problem sein

zur zeit Crucial Ballistix DDR 500 getestet bis 215 MHz absolut stabil mehr in kürze.
Aber nur mit 2,8V ,per default sind 2,6V eingestellt aber in der Anleitung stehen auch 2,8V... 

mfg nic


----------



## Berner (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abit AV8*

Asrock 939A8X-M, Rev1.00, BIOS V1.40
2x 512MB Corsair VS DDR400, Cl2.5 doublesided
Slot 3 & 4 (dualchannel)


----------



## cuby (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Abit AV8*

1. PC:
Abit AV8 (Sockel 939)
2 x 512 MB MDT DDR 400 DoubleSided CL 2.5 -> DualChannel

2. PC:
MSI KT4A-V (Sockel A)
1 x 256 MB MDT DDR 400 DoubleSided CL 2.5

Beide Systeme laufen problemlos


----------



## Zugluft (21. Juni 2005)

*GigaByte GA-7N400-L + Infineon (2x 256MB PC2700 + 1 x 512MB PC2700)*

GigaByte GA-7N400-L Bios v 6.00PG

DDR1: 256MB Infineon PC2700 CL2.5
DDR2: 512MB Infineon PC2700 CL2.5
DDR3: 256MB Infineon PC2700 CL2.5
DDR4: -


( Ganzes System )


----------



## electricxxxx (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: GigaByte GA-7N400-L + Infineon (2x 256MB PC2700 + 1 x 512MB PC2700)*

hallo. mein pc:
mainboard: asus a8v-e deluxe
cpu: amd athlon 64 3000+

hatte erst dem speicher aus meinem alten system ( 2 x 512 mb ddr 333)
auf das board gebaut, hatte dann aber z.b. bei far cry plötzliche abstürze;
laut memtest speicher defekt.

also ab zum fachhändler (k-com), speicherriegel einzeln und zusammen getestet; speiche absolut ok.

trotzdem neuen speicher gekauft ( 1 x 1024 mb ddr 400) und seitdem läuft die kiste wieder richtig gut!


----------



## perry1965 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: GigaByte GA-7N400-L + Infineon (2x 256MB PC2700 + 1 x 512MB PC2700)*

Hi
Meine Kiste:
A8N SLI Deluxe
2x6600GT
1GB RAM

Hatte schon 4x512MB DS drinnen (Corsair Value Select). Lt. Hersteller sollte es kein Problem sein. Stürzte aber ab, oder hängte sich irgendwann auf. Auch waren alle OC-Funktionen nicht mehr möglich (startet nicht mehr).
Hab jetzt 2x512 er (wie oben) drinnen und es klappt fast alles. Nur 10% AINOS ist nicht möglich.
Hab mir jetzt aber 2x1GB (Corsair) bestellt, da ich festgestellt habe, das  bei Spielen wie Far Cry, .. auch die letzten Laderuckler bei 2GB weg sind (Solange das Spiel lief).
Auch Boiling Point läuft bedeutend besser als mit 1GB.
Ich kann die Corsair nur empfehlen.

Gruß  Perry


----------



## frankyjones (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Funktioniert auf AMD-boards eigentlich auch RAM der höher als PC3200 ist


----------



## djatzmo (12. Juli 2005)

*Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB DDR400 von OCZ*

Mainboard: ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe, Bios 1011
RAM. 2x 512Mbyte von OCZ 2,2,2,5,2
Proc: 3500+ Venice @ 2,2Ghz

Mein Problem ist, dass ich den Speicher nicht mit 1T betreiben kann. Obwohl der Hersteller dagt, das es geht. Außerdem wird der Speicher per SPD nur mit 2,5Cas erkannt!
Wie kriege ich raus, ob der Speicher Single Sided ist ohne den Rechenr aufzumachen.
Ach hät ich mir doch lieber Corsair geholt!


----------



## olstyle (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				frankyjones am 11.07.2005 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert auf AMD-boards eigentlich auch RAM der höher als PC3200 ist


Solang es noch DDR1 Ram ist funktioniert er, nur halt mit maximal der Geschwindigkeit des Referenztaktes(unübertaktet=200mhz). Der Speicher lohnt sich also nur zum übertakten.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB DDR400 von OCZ*

9nda3j / 9nda3+ /  DFI 939 Ultra-D:

2 x 512MB DS Infi 6A im DC: ram-takt wird nur als 333 erkannt (sind ja auch nur PC2700er), mit max. Vdimm von 2,82V sind 200 bei 6-2-2-2-1T drin. auch per VDimm-Mod und auch aufm DFI gehts net über 215 -> also vergesst sie!. das gilt logischerweise auch für BH6

2 x 512MB DS Twinmos Twister PC3200 CL2 im DC: laufen bei 200 mit 7-2-3-2-1T ohne probs, OC is auch bei ~ 215 Mhz sense, egal welche VDimm oder Timings -> auch zum vergessen

ich bekomm in kürze SS 512er UCCC ... sind pretested auf 233 bei 8-3-3-2,5-^T, mal schaun, was die packen.

es sieht wohl so aus, als dass wirklich nur TCCDs richtig gescheit laufen.
und immer beachten: BH5 / BH6 / CH5 und die UTTs brauchen richtig viel VDimm ... unter 3V läuft da quasi nix (außer natürlich 200 @ n tick besser als SPD)


----------



## Berner (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB DDR400 von OCZ*



			
				djatzmo am 12.07.2005 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mainboard: ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe, Bios 1011
> RAM. 2x 512Mbyte von OCZ 2,2,2,5,2
> Proc: 3500+ Venice @ 2,2Ghz


LOOOOOL 
wie kannst du einen so 939 proz auf einem so 462 (so A) board betreiben    
hast du irgnedwie nen harware mod gemacht


----------



## djatzmo (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB DDR400 von OCZ*



			
				Berner am 12.07.2005 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> djatzmo am 12.07.2005 14:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UPS  
A8N-SLI-Deluxe natürlich!


----------



## Cycle (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB DDR400 von OCZ*

Woran erkenne ich (vor dem Kauf) ob es sich bei RAM um ds oder ss handelt?

Welcher Hersteller und/oder Produkte könnt ihr empfehlen (natürlich ss wegen AMD 64)


----------



## bierchen (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB DDR400 von OCZ*



			
				Cycle am 14.07.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran erkenne ich (vor dem Kauf) ob es sich bei RAM um ds oder ss handelt?


Das sollte eigentlich bei der Artikelbeschreibung stehen. Tut es aber oft nicht 
Bei single-sided-Modulen sind meistens nur auf einer Seite des Moduls Speicherchips. Bisher gibt es auch nur maximal 512MB-SS-Module.



> Welcher Hersteller und/oder Produkte könnt ihr empfehlen (natürlich ss wegen AMD 64)


Guckst Du hier


----------



## NFS-U-Meister (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

Hi hab ein 256 MB mit DDR 333 und nen 512 MB auch mit DDR 333 hab mir jetzt nen 512 MB DDR 400 Noname dazu gekauft aber jetzt bootet er nur beim zweitenmal anschalten.     Weis jemand ob und wie man das  hinbekommt das man ihn nur einmal anschalten muss?


----------



## Crayven (31. Juli 2005)

*Asus A8N-E*

ASUS A8N-E, BIOS 1005, läuft mit 2x 512 MB DDR400 Twinmoss Twister auf Cl 2,5 im Dual Channel


----------



## Chat1000 (31. Juli 2005)

*ASUS K8S-MX mit 2x512MB DDR400 Elixir*

Wie schon in der Signatur steht verwende ich 2x512MB DDR400 Ram von Elixir in verbinung mit dem ASUS K8S-MX und einen AMD64 3400+ (2,4Ghz).
Es läuft alles stabiel und und ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme. 
Und für die 60€ hab ich super Ram bekommen. 

Gruß LuI


----------



## thebest123 (2. August 2005)

*AW: ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe*

2x 512MB von Infineon PC3200/400 DDR-Ram (36€) +
2x 512MB von Infineon PC3200/400 DDR-Ram (34€) ( alle laufen mit 2.5-3-3-3 1)
auf ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe

Laufen alle problemlos


----------



## NetAtSchatten (11. August 2005)

*AW: ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe*

Habe das L7VTA von Elitegroup und habe meinen Infenion 512 MB PC 2700 um einen fast identischen Riegel aufgerüstet, der einzige Unterschied ist laut dem Diagnoseprogramm Aida32-Enterprise die Modulgröße (beim alten 512 MB 2 rows, 4 Banks, beim neuen 512 MB 1 rows und 4 banks).Leider lässt sich seit einbau des RAM`s nichts ´mehr instalieren und mein PC stürzt dauernd ab   .Beide RAM`s sind von Infenion.
Weitere Date:
AMD 2600+
Geforce 6600GT
Nach rausnahme des nachgerüsteten RAM`s gings wieder.Bitte helft mir.


----------



## bierchen (11. August 2005)

*AW: ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe*



			
				NetAtSchatten am 11.08.2005 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das L7VTA von Elitegroup und habe meinen Infenion 512 MB PC 2700 um einen fast identischen Riegel aufgerüstet, der einzige Unterschied ist laut dem Diagnoseprogramm Aida32-Enterprise die Modulgröße (beim alten 512 MB 2 rows, 4 Banks, beim neuen 512 MB 1 rows und 4 banks).Leider lässt sich seit einbau des RAM`s nichts ´mehr instalieren und mein PC stürzt dauernd ab   .Beide RAM`s sind von Infenion.
> Weitere Date:
> AMD 2600+
> Geforce 6600GT
> Nach rausnahme des nachgerüsteten RAM`s gings wieder.Bitte helft mir.


So wie ich das sehe hast Du folgende Möglichkeiten:
1) Latenzen entschärfen (3-4-4-
2) RAM-Spannung (VDimm) erhöhen
3) Riegel umtauschen und einen DDR400/PC3200 Riegel nehmen, was von Haus ratsam gewesen wäre. DDR400 ist abwärtskompatibel zu DDR333 und darunter.

1) und 2) kann man auch kombinieren, wenn nötig.


----------



## Pitty187 (20. August 2005)

*AW: ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe*

DFI LP-UT DLI-DR:

Bios 310 (AuslieferungsVersion) 
Ram 2*512MB A-Data Vitesta DDR566 TCCDs (modf. JEDEC PCB)

Boot & stabil mit SPD (3-4-4-8-1 @ auto vD+ 200HTT)
Boot & stabil Manuel (2-2-2-5-1 @ 2,68vD eff. + 200HTT)

Getestet mit Prime, 3dM05, AM³ , MemTest jeweils im Loop 2h w/o Fehler...


----------



## Baker79 (24. August 2005)

*ASUS A7N8X V2 Deluxe, 2x512 MB Kingston HyperX DC*

an sich läuft des system super. hab nen XP-M2500+ @ 2500 MHz, der ram läuft auf 2-3-3-7-1@ 200MHz DDR.

nur leider bekomme ich bei GuildWars nach mehrstündigem zocken den "Out of Memory" fehler immernoch und der rechner startet sich neu. jetzt hab ich mir überlegt, da ich ja noch eine bank frei hab, mir da noch mindestens nen 512er riegel reinzusetzen. ob das gegen den fehler hilft?


----------



## hoppes (24. August 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

[AMD 3200+,Winnie@2200Mhz
Abit AV8 3rd Eye
A-Data DDR 500(2x512)
laufen im Dual-Channel mit 2-3-3-5-1T
einwandfrei ohne Probleme,hatte vorher
Corsair C 2,die liefen aber nicht so gut


----------



## BallzOfSteel (24. August 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

ASUS A8N-SLI Premium
2x 512MB Kingston Value Ram
1024 MB OCZ Gold EL DDR400 dual channel memory kit
AMD X2 4200+ 

läuft alles zusammen mit Cl 2,5 und stabil.


----------



## oids (25. August 2005)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

*Elitegroup N2U400A *mit 2**256 MB DDR333 NoName von MegaCompany*: Geht gar nicht!!! Konnte nicht mit veränderten Timings, Latenzen, Spannung oder sonstwie zum Laufen gebracht werden...

Gleiches RAM auf Elitegroup K7S5A läuft _ohne_ Probleme, auch mit "Aggressive" Einstellung im Bios.

Bin für Tips dankbar!

PS: Dass ich lieber DDR400 Markenspeicher nehmen soll, weiß ich selbst


----------



## Ewu80 (27. August 2005)

*MSI K8T Neo 2 und Corsair Twinx 2x 512 - 3200*

Also ich fahre mit meinen unten angegebenen Motherboard und Arbeitsspeicher super stabil und auch mit ordentlichen Latenzen wie Ihr sehen könnt. Kann diese zusammenstellung nur empfehlen.


----------



## Flyer24 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*

Hab mir heute die GEIL One TCCD-Series bestellt , 1.5-2-2-5 1T wird bei mir Biosbedingt sicher nicht möglich sein, trotzdem bin ich mal auf die feinen Dinger mehr als gespannt . Werd dann mal fleißig Benchen sobald bei mir angekommen  
http://www.h-h-e.de/pd1124216764.htm?categoryId=33


----------



## CeeJay80 (13. September 2005)

*Asus A8N-E OcZ DIMM 2GB DDR 400 Platinum*

Mein Sys schmiert immer wieder in unregelmäßigen Abständen ab (Absturz, blauer Bildschirm, Neustart). 
Hab ersatzweise  2x 512 MB von MDT reingetan, aber direkt beim ersten Start wieder das Prob.
Keine Ahnung ob das am RAM liegt, oder ein anderes Prob ist.

Wer Hilfe weiß, bittte!

MfG CeeJay


----------



## Flyer24 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*

Die GeiL One TCCDs mussten "dank" eines dummen Auffahrunfalls am WE den halb so teuren Riegeln aus der Sig. weichen .....  

Wirklich zufrieden kann ich aber nicht von den Riegeln sein

2-3-2-6 1T @ 200mhz -210Mhz 
2,5-3-3-7 1T @ bis 240mhz 

alles höhere verursacht Abstürze oder die Kiste fährt garnicht mal hoch , 
hab wohl "Montagsriegel" erwischt , richtig hohes OCen ist selbst mit dem 166er-Teiler nicht drin , sind wohl irgendwelche Mosel-chips verbaut 

die alten verkauften KingmaxHardcore (hynix D5) gingen bis 260mhz@ 2.5-4-4-8 1T ohne Probleme 
muss ich mir dann doch neue RAMs besorgen , wenn ich wieder flüssig bin *g


----------



## minusxzero (26. September 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*

Also ich hab das A7N8X-E-Deluxe mit 2*512 MB Original Infineon (doublesided) CL3 läuft super stabil.Jetzt aber noch n Prob (versprochen nur n kleines    ) will mir heut noch n 1024 MB infineon dazu kaufen sollte dann schon n doublesided sein (?) und die beiden 512 MB laufen dann noch DualChannel (?) und kann Windows die 2GB Speicher auch richtig verwalten oder würde es reichen wenn ich 1,5 GB nehme ich mein mit 2GB besser zu fahren.


----------



## bierchen (26. September 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*



			
				minusxzero am 26.09.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab das A7N8X-E-Deluxe mit 2*512 MB Original Infineon (doublesided) CL3 läuft super stabil.Jetzt aber noch n Prob (versprochen nur n kleines    ) will mir heut noch n 1024 MB infineon dazu kaufen sollte dann schon n doublesided sein (?) und die beiden 512 MB laufen dann noch DualChannel (?) und kann Windows die 2GB Speicher auch richtig verwalten oder würde es reichen wenn ich 1,5 GB nehme ich mein mit 2GB besser zu fahren.


Windows XP kann 2GB Speicher leicht verwalten.
Beim Nforce 2 funktioniert Dualchannel auch mit 3 Modulen. Am besten kaufst Du Dir einen 1GB-Riegel. Den steckst Du dann so, dass er einen Kanal belegt. Die 512er-Module sollen zusammen den anderen Kanal belegen. Dass sind dann 1GB RAM auf jedem Kanal, die optimale Verteilung. Welcher Speicherslot welchem Kanal zugeordnet ist sagt Dir das Handbuch.

P.S.: 1GB-Module gibt es bislang nur doublesided.


----------



## minusxzero (26. September 2005)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*

O.K. wollte nur sicher gehen.Ein Bekannter von mir mit selben Board hat letztens richtig Schwierigkeiten gehabt und ich hab Stundenlang mit ihm telefoniert bis er mir am 2 Tag gesagt hat das einer seiner 512 MB Module singlesided ist.Wenn das mit XP hinhaut dann gut und zu der DualChannel Geschichte hatte ich eh vor die beiden 512MB auf den blauen Bänken (Dualbänke) und denn 1024MB Riegel auf die schwarze Bank zu pflanzen.
THX nochmal!!!


----------



## UltraSchmart (27. September 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				Herbboy am 02.03.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, Rev1.02, BIOS V1.004.
> 2x 512MB MDT DDR400, Cl2.5 singlesided
> Slot A1 und B1
> 
> läuft einwandfrei mit Werkswerten



DFI LanParty nF4 Ultra-D, erste rev., BIOS D626,D723...
2x512MB G.E.I.L. PC3200Ultra-Series (BH-6 oder CH-5)  CL2-3-3-6
Orange Slots
Status:Läuft Prima ab 2,73V

(CPU: A64 Winchester)


----------



## nicokoc (27. September 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI*

Hi Leute!
Im Handbuch des ASUS A8N-SLI steht dass der RAM von Kingston

"DIMM 512 MB DDR-400 KVR400X64C3A/512" CL3 3-3

kompatibel ist. Was ist mit diesem hier?

"DIMM 512 MB DDR-400 KVR400X64C25/512" ?
Der einzigste Unterschied ist glaube ich das Timing: CL2,5

Oder kennt jem. was anderes was gut ist und ohne Probleme läuft?


----------



## Styx (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI*

Hiho

Da ich mich immer noch nicht ganz  zurecht finde ..ein Beispiel   

Neuer Rechner kauf:
A46 3500+ "Venice"
A8N-E
2 GB Ram

Tja..jetzt hab ich keine Ahnung was man da für Ram nehmen soll...entweder ds oder ss..oder 4x 512..oder 2x 1g..nicht mehr duchblick   

Also was für ein Ram, damit ich DualChannel mit 2GB nutzen kann... brauche nix zum übertakten   

Danke


----------



## bierchen (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI*



			
				Styx am 04.10.2005 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also was für ein Ram, damit ich DualChannel mit 2GB nutzen kann... brauche nix zum übertakten


In diesem Falle würde ich 2 Stück von diesen hier nehmen: MDT DIMM 1024MB PC3200 DDR CL2.5 (PC400)

Die sind gut und günstig.


----------



## hollson (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: nForce2/4 Boards, G.E.I.L./Corsair-RAM*

hallo zusammen   

hab einen 4000er san diego und das mainboard A8N-SLI .dazu habe ich G.EI.L speicher der ultra x 400 serie drin 2*512 pc 3200 cl 2.2.2.5 t1 .hab nur ein problem und zwar  das board erkennt den speicher nur als cl 2.5 wenns auf auto ist mußte die werte manuell eintragen und die spannung erhöhen auf 2.85 volt !das was mich zur verzweiflung treibt ist das ein kollege das gleiche board und den gleichen speicher hat und da wird er automatisch erkannt woran kann das liegen haben auch die gleiche bios version drauf !!!ist mein board vielleicht kaputt ??


----------



## nicokoc (11. Oktober 2005)

*Asus A8N-SLI & 2x 512MB MDT DDR-400 CL2,5*

Moinsen!
Habe das Asus A8N-SLI und 2x 512MB MDT DDR-400 CL2,5 zur Zeit.
Ich möchte noch 1 GB dazu holen. Meine Fragen:
Sollten es wieder 2x 512er sein oder kann es auch ein 1GB sein?
und...wenn ja, sollte es dann wieder MDT sein oder kann ich eine andere Marke nehmen? Wenn kann da sogar was empfehlen?
Danke


----------



## bierchen (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI & 2x 512MB MDT DDR-400 CL2,5*



			
				nicokoc am 11.10.2005 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen!
> Habe das Asus A8N-SLI und 2x 512MB MDT DDR-400 CL2,5 zur Zeit.
> Ich möchte noch 1 GB dazu holen. Meine Fragen:
> Sollten es wieder 2x 512er sein oder kann es auch ein 1GB sein?
> ...


Wenn Du nur ein 1GB-Modul nimmst, dann funktioniert Dualchannel nicht mehr. Beim Athlon 64 funktioniert das nämlich nur bei einer geraden Zahl an Modulen.

Ich würde single-sided Speicher kaufen, um Probleme auszuschließen. Manchmal macht das Board bzw. die CPU Zicken, wenn alle 8 Speicherbänke belegt sind. Ein double-sided-Modul belegt nämlich 2 Bänke.

Zur Zeit gibt es single-sided Speicher wohl nur von MDT: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a147886.html


----------



## nicokoc (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI & 2x 512MB MDT DDR-400 CL2,5*



			
				bierchen am 11.10.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> nicokoc am 11.10.2005 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja zur Zeit 2 512er als Dual laufen (in den zwei vorgesehenden steckplätzen). wenn ich auf 2GB ram aufstocken möchte, muss ich dann auch noch mal 2x 512 kaufen oder kann ich zu den 512ern einfach nur einen 1gb holen?


----------



## KCskYwalker (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI & 2x 512MB MDT DDR-400 CL2,5*

Hi
Ich hab zwar nen pentium aber ich hoffe ich draf hier die Frage trotzdem stellen und muss nich ein neues thema aufmachen.
Also ich hab immoment 2 512er drin . Einen Kingston pc400 und einen Samsung pc333 nun will ich den Samsung verkaufen und weis mich ob ich mir wieder einen 512er ( aber diesmal pc400) kaufen soll oder gleich einen 1024 so das ich 1,5Gb Ram hab. Wenn ich mir einen 1024er hol läuft dan der 512er und der 1024er im dual channel oder geht das nur wenn die gleich gro? sind(also 2 512 oder 2 1024) ?  
Ich hab ein Asus P4P800S mit einem Pentium4 2,8GHZ(Northwood).
mfg


----------



## nicokoc (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI & 2x 512MB MDT DDR-400 CL2,5*



			
				KCskYwalker am 14.10.2005 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich hab zwar nen pentium aber ich hoffe ich draf hier die Frage trotzdem stellen und muss nich ein neues thema aufmachen.
> Also ich hab immoment 2 512er drin . Einen Kingston pc400 und einen Samsung pc333 nun will ich den Samsung verkaufen und weis mich ob ich mir wieder einen 512er ( aber diesmal pc400) kaufen soll oder gleich einen 1024 so das ich 1,5Gb Ram hab. Wenn ich mir einen 1024er hol läuft dan der 512er und der 1024er im dual channel oder geht das nur wenn die gleich gro? sind(also 2 512 oder 2 1024) ?
> Ich hab ein Asus P4P800S mit einem Pentium4 2,8GHZ(Northwood).
> mfg



EDIT; Also ich würde dir lieber einen 1 GB Riegel empfehlen. Ich habe 2x 512er gehabt, diese jedoch wieder zurück geschickt und hole mir jetzt 2x 1GB  

zitat "Herbboy" 

Beim Dualchannel (dc) werden verinfacht gesagt zwei (möglichst exakt gleiche) Riegel quasi wie ein großer angesprochen, nur schneller als ein großer mit der gleichen Größe wäre. 2x512MB im dc sind also schneller als 1x1GB. dc ist eine Eigenschaft des Boards, nicht des RAMs, aber einige Hersteller beiten Pakete an, die quasi die Qualität/Gleicheit eines RAM-Paares garantieren. Bei vielen Nforce2-Boards beispielsweise konnte aber auch zwei völlig verschiedene Riegel im dc betrieben werden, jedoch sollten es - um sicherzugehen - zwei exakt gleiche Riegel sein. Man sollte sich aber immer seperat informieren, ob das Board dc beherrscht und wenn ja welche Slots dafür nötig sind. zB Nforce2 unterstützt idR. dc, jedoch gibt es boards, zB von Asus eine Variante des A7N8X mit dem zusatz "-x", bei denen die dc-Unterstützung fehlt.


----------



## bierchen (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI & 2x 512MB MDT DDR-400 CL2,5*



			
				KCskYwalker am 14.10.2005 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich hab zwar nen pentium aber ich hoffe ich draf hier die Frage trotzdem stellen und muss nich ein neues thema aufmachen.
> Also ich hab immoment 2 512er drin . Einen Kingston pc400 und einen Samsung pc333 nun will ich den Samsung verkaufen und weis mich ob ich mir wieder einen 512er ( aber diesmal pc400) kaufen soll oder gleich einen 1024 so das ich 1,5Gb Ram hab. Wenn ich mir einen 1024er hol läuft dan der 512er und der 1024er im dual channel oder geht das nur wenn die gleich gro? sind(also 2 512 oder 2 1024) ?
> Ich hab ein Asus P4P800S mit einem Pentium4 2,8GHZ(Northwood).
> mfg


Dualchannel funktioniert bei Deinem Chipsatz afaik nur mit 2 gleichgroßen Modulen pro Kanal. Wenn Du also 4 Steckplätze hast, dann wäre eine Kombination von 2x512MB und 2x1GB dualchannelfähig, wenn man sie richtig steckt.


----------



## Patriot (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI Premium + Corsair TWINX (2x 512MB)*

Hab mir die oben genannte Kombination gekauft, also eigentlich beides gute Markenbauteile.
Speicher: 2-3-3-6-T1 400 MHz

Er läuft aber standardmäßig (Auto im BIOS eingestellt) nur mit 333 MHz und langsamerer Cas Latency (weiß die Werte jetzt nicht genau).
Wenn ich alles auf Herstellerangabe hochstelle händisch, lässt sich der PC nicht mehr booten (also Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und es piepst), und ich muss die MB Batterie kurz rausnehmen.

Prozessor hab ich einen Athlon 64 3500+

Und ja, ich weiß das Athlon 64er Probleme haben mit Dualchannel sobald die RAM-Bausteine doublesided sind, aber in der Kombination?
Weiß jemand was ich da machen kann?

MfG


----------



## LordMephisto (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW:*

Asus A8N-E - Bios k.A. *g* (frisch verbaut)
1x 512MB DDR400 Corsair DS
1x 512MB DDR400 NoName DS
Slot A1 und B1 

Dualchannel funktioniert  

edit: NoName gegen 2. Corsair ausgetauscht


----------



## crackajack (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW:*

MSI K7N2 Delta Serie (mit 3Speicherslots)
2x 256MB DDR400 Cl3 Samsung
(wegen Prozi auf 333)

Dualchannel und 2,5-3-3-7 funktioniert

danach
2x 256MB DDR400 Cl3 Samsung (Kanal 1)
+1x 1024MB DDR400 Cl3 Samsung (Kanal 2)
(wegen Prozi auf 333)

Dualchannel und 2,5-3-3-7 funktioniert

2,5-3-3-6 führt zu Verschlechterung (laut Everest-Speicherbenchmark sowie 3dmark)
2-3-3-6 wird nicht übernommen-> bleibt 2,5-3-3-6
2,5-2-2-7 führt zu aussagekräftigem Bluescreen

asynchroner Betrieb (prozi 333, Speicher 400 3-3-3- führt zu schlechteren Ergebnissen
niedrigere Werte nicht möglich


----------



## Flyer24 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW:*

Hab mal wieder neuen RAM bestellt , das wohl letzte 1Gb-Kit 
http://www.h-h-e.de/pd-616292482.htm?categoryId=33

Danach gehts in Richtung 2Gb....
mehr zu den Crucial Ballistix (vielleicht) noch diese Woche


----------



## Karazaaman (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW:*

Hab ein Asus K8V SE Deluxe mit 2x512 MB von Infineon
(Mit AMD Athlon 3200+)
wollte mir jetzt eigentlich nen 1GB Riegel holen, hab aber so überhaupt kein Plan davon,
kann mir jmd sagen auf was ich achten muss? (ich versteh im Startpost nur Bahnhof)


----------



## Flyer24 (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW:*

Meine Crucial Ballistix sind heute gekommen   

2-2-2-5 1T @ 200Mhz 
2.5-3-3-5 @ 255Mhz / 166er Ram-Teiler

Hier zwei Screenies von dem ganzen 
http://img454.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neu12ra.jpg
http://img500.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neu25cv.jpg

Klasse Speicher, sicherlich ist noch mehr drin wenn man die Latenzen entschärft....und dies zu diesem relativ  günstigen Preis.
Im grossen und ganzen um Welten besser als die OCZ Performance


----------



## baschtle (3. November 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				Herbboy am 02.03.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, Rev1.02, BIOS V1.004.
> 2x 512MB MDT DDR400, Cl2.5 singlesided
> Slot A1 und B1
> 
> läuft einwandfrei mit Werkswerten


Ich hab mal ne frage wie bkrieg ich raus was für eine Ram art mein computer besitzt? find die Informationen nirgendwo.Was bewirkt 1024MB zu 512MB?Könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen wieviele frames durchschnittlich dazukommen?


----------



## Flyer24 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				baschtle am 03.11.2005 08:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal ne frage wie bkrieg ich raus was für eine Ram art mein computer besitzt? find die Informationen nirgendwo.Was bewirkt 1024MB zu 512MB?Könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen wieviele frames durchschnittlich dazukommen?



Bekommst du unter anderen mit Everest Home oder CPU-Z raus welcher Ram verbaut ist .....
Mehr Ram nimmt dabei definitiv KEINEN Einfluss auf die Frameanzahl  in Spielen , es entfallen nur die nervigen Nachladeruckler wie du sie z.B. aus Far Cry oder  Half Life²  mit 512Mb kennst , das Spiel erscheint dann flüssiger und läuft runder ...

Mfg Flyer


----------



## bierchen (3. November 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				Flyer24 am 03.11.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Ram nimmt dabei definitiv KEINEN Einfluss auf die Frameanzahl  in Spielen


Das stimmt so nicht. Abhängig vom Spiel kann sich mehr RAM auch positiv auf die Framezahl/sekunde auswirken. Manche Spiele laufen mit 1GB schneller als mit 512MB, manche aber auch nicht. Wenn ein Zugewinn da ist, ist er zwar messbar aber doch recht klein.

In jedem Fall reduziert mehr Speicher lästige Nachladeruckler und die Ladezeiten.


----------



## Baker79 (6. November 2005)

*AW: Asus K7N8X V2 Deluxe, 2x 512 MB HyperX DDR400@ 2/3/3/6*

Moin,

ich besitze 2x512 MB Kingston HyperX DDR400, die @400Mhz auf 2/3/3/6 laufen und wrde mir in der nächsten zeit noch einen 1GB riegel dazukaufen wollen (hab n Sockel A Mobo mit passendem prozzi, siehe sig.) der 1GB riegel sollte, wenns geht, auch auf 2/3/3/6 laufen und ich hab jetzt glaub ich schon fast die komplette geizhals seite durchforstet, um einen riegel zu finden, der das mit macht. der hier: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a159733.html scheint ganz gut zu sein, nur nochmal 170€ für 1GB   , ok, das 1GB kit, was ich drinhab, ist auch kein billiges, aber das war ein geburtstagsgeschenk  

so max 130 € sollte das GB nicht übersteigen.

könnt ihr mir ein paar vorschläge machen, was ich für einen riegel holen soll?


----------



## Flyer24 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

2.5-2-2-7 @ 239 Mhz @ MSI K8N Neo2 Plat., Bios:  1.B Ballistix E. Mod by Sideeffect

sehr schön , die Crucial Ballistix lassen die weit verbreiteten MDTs zum gering niedrigeren Preis imho wie Kinderspielzeug anmuten , auf dem DFI SLI-DR gehen die Riegel mit gleichen Latenzen bis 247mhz ....
2.5-4-4-8 1T  bei 275mhz sind damit auf dem DFI drinne


----------



## MikeSunShine (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Asus A7N8X-E deluxe, Rev2.0, BIOS V1.13 
2x 512MB Corsair VS DDR400, Cl2.5 doublesided
Slot A2 und B1

läuft einwandfrei mit Werkswerten, nicht im "Agressive Mode"


----------



## Firefoxxx (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

ATi grouper refernce board (wird auch als sapphire pure rx480 angebpten)
2x crucial ballistixx BL6464Z505 PC4000
AMD opteron 165

läuft alles bestens mit 1t command und CL 2-2-2-5 bei 200mhz und 2.8 volt


----------



## Jason-Voorhees (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

AsRock 939Dual SataII neuestes bios(version 1.50)
Amd Athlon64 3000+@2070mhz
2x512mb MDT Singelsided Speicher PC400@230mhz
Timings 2,5-3,3,8,1

Läuft alles stabil und ohne probleme


----------



## Intel-Killer (19. Dezember 2005)

*bla bla*

Asrock 939Dual-SATA2 Bios : 1.4c  +
2x512 DDR 400 CL2,5 MDT ds
=no probs


----------



## sasser87 (1. Januar 2006)

*ABIT NF7 2.0 % ASRock K7S8XE R3.0 mit Corsair VS RAM*

Hab immo ein *ABIT NF7 2.0* (BIOS s aktuellste?!?) verbaut und hatte davor ein *ASRock K7S8XE R3.0* (BIOS kA mehr) und beides lief mit 2x512MB *Corsair Value Select* RAM in DC-Modus


----------



## Gonzo1983 (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: ABIT NF7 2.0 % ASRock K7S8XE R3.0 mit Corsair VS RAM*

Hab nen Abit KN8 Ultra 

auf den ersten beiden Bänken 2 mal 512 MB
Corsair Value Select 2,5 - 3 - 3 -8 @ 220 MHZ
sehr stabil 

zudem AMD 3200 ( 2 GHZ ) auf 3500 ( 2,2 GHZ) problemlos gebracht


----------



## fuse (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: ABIT NF7 2.0 % ASRock K7S8XE R3.0 mit Corsair VS RAM*

siehe sig. läuft problemslos. prime hab ich 9 std laufen lassen. memtest zeigt auch keine fehler. danke nochmal an die, die mir mdt empfohlen haben.


----------



## fuse (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: ABIT NF7 2.0 % ASRock K7S8XE R3.0 mit Corsair VS RAM*



			
				fuse am 17.01.2006 07:12 schrieb:
			
		

> siehe sig. läuft problemslos. prime hab ich 9 std laufen lassen. memtest zeigt auch keine fehler. danke nochmal an die, die mir mdt empfohlen haben.



sorry, das ist die richtige sig. mdt 2048


----------



## HanFred (17. Januar 2006)

*Gigabyte K8NXP-SLI*

mein system steht im gamerprofil. es handelt sich um das board, das im titel genannt wird. habe 2x1024MB OCZ PC3200, die genaue bezeichnung lautet OCZ4001024ELPE.
keine probleme, läuft prima auf standardtakt mit timings 2,5-3-2-5 auf 1T.


----------



## Batman1 (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gigabyte K8NXP-SLI*

Habe 2 x 1024 Mb Original Infineon Cl 3 (Single Sided) auf dem A8N Sli von Asus seit ca. 4 Monaten ohne jeglichen Absturz oder Ähnliches im Dual Channel bei 1T laufen. Der Ram läuft bis ca. 216 Mhz (DDR 433) stabil...

Kann ich für den günstigen Preis nur empfehlen...

Batman


----------



## Flyer24 (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gigabyte K8NXP-SLI*

Neues Mobo , gleicher Ram 
DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D (biosversion 704-2BTA)
2x Crucial Ballistix DDR400

2-2-2-5 1T @ default , Problemlos 

2.5-3-2-7 1T @ 253Mhz , Problemlos 

bis.... 275Mhz , CPU/Ram 1:1 @ 3-3-3-8 1T, 2.9V, Problemlos


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2006)

*Asus A8N-SLI deluxe mit 4x512MB MDT PC3200*

Asus A8N-SLI deluxe mit 4x512MB MDT PC3200, Cl2.5, singlesided. 2 Riegel sind brandneu, die alten sind schon ein Jahr alt.

Mit einem A64 3000+ winchester, Sapphire X800XL und SBLive5.1


läuft einwandfrei im dualchannel, leichte Erhöhung der Speicher-Werte (Bandbreite) nach dem Einbau.


----------



## tommyboy64 (29. Januar 2006)

*mehre systeme*

1. Asus A7N8 deluxe Rev2.0 mit 2x 512mb DDR400 Infinion in dualchannel
----> rennt tatelos, keine Probleme& sehr gute performance

2. Asus A7N8 deluxe Rev2.0 mit 2x 512mb DDR333 Infinion in dualchannel
----> auch super system ohne ärger

3. ASROCK  K7VT4A+ mit 2x 256mb DDR400 Samsung single sided
----> anfangs probleme mit Noname Ram

4. Asus A7N8 mit 1x 512mb DDR400 & 1x 512mb DDR333 beide Infinion
-----> lief erst nach 2ten mal Mainboard tausch Problemlos

5. ASROCK nForce -A939 mit 1x 512mb DDR400 Infinion & 1x Noname 512DDR
-----> keine chance auf einen stabielen betrieb, erst das upgrade auf 2x 1GB DDR400 Infinion machte das system stabiel und sau schnell 

6. Asus A8N-SLI mit 2x 512mb DDR400 Infinion dualchannel
-----> mega Probleme: anfangs kein booten mögl. blackscreens,falsche RAM-timings(CL4 u.s.w.) oder auf 333 runtergetacktet und kein Dualchannel *ggRR*, erst nach dem ich den 3ten stromanschluss (eigendlich für das SLI) angeschlossen hab, lief das system an?!? performance: naja! 

Lief bis heute morgen(14tage), dann ging wieder mal garnix(blackscreens&266mhz) **aahhhh_Hilfe**, ka was das soll..... Wenn jemand ahnung hat pls help, thx


Mein Fazit bis jetzt: nForce2 ultra und guter MarkenSpeicher im dualchannel kann so schnell nix topen!!!! Wer sich nerven und rennereien sparen will muss halt bissl mehr für RAM ausgeben....


----------



## peter73550 (10. Februar 2006)

*RAM in ASUS A8N SLI DELUXE*

habe o.g. Board und Corsair Value Sel. drin (2x 512 RAM) double sided läuft ohne Probleme.

Hat jemand bei dem Board Erfahrung mit 4 x 512 double sided Modulen ??
(bei dem Board)

Wie wirkt sich das auf die Leistung aus??

Merkt man das überhaupt ???

Oder soll ich die 2 Teile verkloppen und 2  1024er kaufen ??

please help!!


----------



## papa61 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				Herbboy am 02.03.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, Rev1.02, BIOS V1.004.
> 2x 512MB MDT DDR400, Cl2.5 singlesided
> Slot A1 und B1
> 
> läuft einwandfrei mit Werkswerten




hey

habe nun wieder einen funktionstüchtigen pc, der nach meinen xp problemen und einer zerschossenen 9800pro wieder sauber läuft.

meine derzeitigen einstellungen lesen sich wie folgt :

- amd 2600+ ; läuft z.zt. als 2800+
- ga- 7n400- l ; mit nf 2- u400
- graka z.zt leider nur gf4-4200ti mit 128mb
- 2x 512 mb im dualbetrieb , jeweils singleside
wobei allerdings folgende kofiguration des speichers vorliegt
- 1 x 512 mb von naya - pc 3200
- 1 x 512 mb von melco - pc 3200

entgegen allen behauptungen funktioniert es auf meinem board im dualbetrieb mit den taktraten  3-2-2-6 , 1t
senke ich die fsb frequenz auf orginal 166mhz sind auch 2-2-2-6 , 1t möglich

allerdings sind auch nicht mehr als 187nhz möglich, bei 188 geht dann nix mehr, vielleicht könnte ich noch den multiplikator ändern, aber so weit ich weiß macht das die normale cpu nicht mit.

das war´s mal wieder papa61


----------



## Giac-Neu-ulm (9. März 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI Premium, 4x 512 MB MDT DDR400 3200*

Läuft mit Athlo64 4000
mit 10% OC
440Mhz, 2,5/3/3/5 einwandfrei...


----------



## MX5-Captain (10. März 2006)

*MSI Neo 4 Platinum Corsair XMS CL2.0 512MB*

2 riegel liefen mit AMD64 3500 Clawhammer nicht auf angegebenen werten. sondern 
2,5 -5-5-8 T2 

Manuelle umstellung auf 2-4-4-6 T1 funzt 100% stabil

Nach bios update und update auf FX57 liefen auch 4x Corsairs XMS CL2 512MB im dual channel auf DDR400 ohne manuelle Umstellung. Timings lagen aber je einen wert weiter oben: 2,5-5-5-7 und nur T2 möglich.
Bei umstellung auf T1 liefen die rams leider nur auf DDR333 stabil. 

Der ram ist doublesided


----------



## suprimos (14. März 2006)

*Problem mit Asrock 939-Dual Sata + Kingston Hyper X PC3200*

Hallo,

Hab mir vor kurzem das Asrock 939 Dual-Sata gekauft.
Bin wikrlich sehr zufrieden damit, 
ausser das ich meinen RAM (2x512MB DUAL CHANNEL KINGSTON HYPER X) nicht mit den Timings laufen lassen kann die er können müsste (CL2-3-2-6-1T) --> folge sind viele crashs...
auf autodetect werden timings auf CL 2,5 -3-3-8-2T gestellt....

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der kombination von ram und mobo....

thx


----------



## SPEEDI007 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Problem mit Asrock 939-Dual Sata + Kingston Hyper X PC3200*

Vorher:

A7N8X-E Deluxe
2x 512 Kingston KVR400X64C25/512 @ 166 Mhz 3-3-7.

Nachher (jetzt):

A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev. 2
*2x 1024 MDT 3200*

laufen mit 200 Mhz FSB mit CL 2,5 3-3-8.


----------



## KillYouTo (16. März 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Ich benutze 2x512Mb Crucial Ballistix CL 2-2-2-6 im Dual Channel Modus.
Mein Mainboard: ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe.Die Teile laufen echt fix und für
Overclocker lässt sich da auch noch einigs rausholen.


----------



## Intelkiller (16. März 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				KillYouTo am 16.03.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze 2x512Mb Crucial Ballistix CL 2-2-2-6 im Dual Channel Modus.
> Mein Mainboard: ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe.Die Teile laufen echt fix und für
> Overclocker lässt sich da auch noch einigs rausholen.



ok ich mach dann auch mal

dfi lanparty sli-dr
kingston value ram 1024MB duoble side läuft nur auf slot 1
infineon pc 400 512MB lief garnicht

Asus A8V
kingston value ram 1024MB duoble side läuft überall
2*512MB infineon läuft auch super

Gigabyte Ga-K8nf-9
kingston value ram 1024MB duoble side läuft überall


----------



## Flyer24 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

-DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D
-Mushkin Extreme Performance PC4000 2048MB
 (UCCC-Bestückung)

2.5-3-3-8 1T @ 200Mhz
3-4-4-8 1T @ 263Mhz screenshot
Problemlos und Superstabil 

trotzdem neue Riegel geordert (Sig.), ich brauch mal wieder was zum Testen


----------



## Flyer24 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Meine Neuen OCZ EB Platinum sind heut gekommen und gleich mal 
angetestet 

200Mhz @ 2-3-2-5 1T , 2.7V
250Mhz @ 3-3-2-8 1T , 2.7V
265Mhz @ 3-3-2-8 1T , 2.8V

Alles Problemlos auf dem DFI , 
verbaute Speicherchips: Infineon CE-6


----------



## thedax (23. März 2006)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

bekomm ich den alle speicher im dualchannel modus zum laufen also ich mein zwei gleiche speichertypen die auf beiden seiten chips haben oder laufen nur die singelsided im dualmodus, oder ist das egal, leigt das am mainboard? danke


----------



## newester (26. April 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

-Asus A8N-SLI  (BIOS 1014)
-Mushkin High Performance PC3200 2048MB Dual-Kit (2 x 1024MB)
(default 200MHz@2-3-2-6 / 2,6V-2,8V)

bis 219 MHz @ 2-3-2-6-1T bei 2,8V
bis 244 MHz @ 2,5-3-3-6-1T bei 2,7V
bis 248 MHz @ 2,5-3-3-6-2T bei 2,7V

alles stabil und fehlerfrei (Prime95 Blend + Memtest)


----------



## UltraSchmart (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

Hi!
Board:  DFI nF4 Ultra-D (DFI)
CPU: A64-Winchester 3000+
Speicher: 2x512MB PC3200 Ultra-Series von GEIL (wahrscheinlich CH-5-ICs)
                  2x512MB PC 3200 KHX (AK2/1G) (von Kingston)  (CH5-ICs)

Alle Module zusammen@234MHz Cl2-3-3-10-2Tcmd; 3,0V

Nur die 2 Geil-Module: @260MHz CL 2,5-4-3-10-1Tcmd; 3,1V  
                                          @234MHz CL 2-3-2-10-1Tcmd; 3,1V
                                          @200MHz CL 1,5-3-2-10-1Tcmd; 2,8V

P.s.: Das beste Mainboard, das ich je in den Fingern hatte(und ich hatte schon viele in den Fingern)!


----------



## Flyer24 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*



			
				UltraSchmart am 03.05.2006 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> P.s.: Das beste Mainboard, das ich je in den Fingern hatte(und ich hatte schon viele in den Fingern)!


 
Wie Recht du doch mit deiner Aussage hast 
 old BH-5 machen sich auf dem DFI am besten von allen High Voltage Chips 

Ich teste mal grad Original Samsung UCCC 2*1024MB und Prime/Blend

273MHZ @ 3-4-4-8 1T , 2.7V  http://img272.imageshack.us/img272/9341/ucccprimeblend3wv.jpg

geht bestimmt noch mehr, müsste mal testen ^^


----------



## godtake (17. Mai 2006)

*Abit AV 8 third Eye*

Bios Version: Immer die aktuellste

RAM:
2x 512MB OCZ DD400 Cl 2-3-3-5   --> nach Startproblemen gut gelaufen, stabil nur auf den ersten beiden Speicherbänken

getauscht:
2x 512MB Team Xtreem DDR600 --> stabil bis 248MHz, leider nix mit 300MHz, egal bei welchen Latenzen bzw. Vram

getauscht:
2x 1024MB G.Skill DDR400 Cl 2.5-3-3-6 stabil bei 204MHz


----------



## dude999 (2. Juni 2006)

*Asus K8V-X SE+2x Corsair CMX512-3200C2 XMS 512 Mb*

Die Asus K8V-X SE läuft mit den beiden CMX512-3200C2 XMS 512 Mb von Corasair ohne Probleme.....mit einem "lahmen" Semprom 3100+


----------



## Erel68 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Asus K8V-X SE+2x Corsair CMX512-3200C2 XMS 512 Mb*

Auf meinem Rechenknecht laufen die 4 Speicherriegel im Dualchannel mit DDR 400 ohne Probleme!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. August 2006)

*Asus M2NSLI Deluxe Sockel AM2*

OCZ DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit cl4(OCZ2P8002GK, Platinum Edition) Funktioniert nicht!!


MDT DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit (DDR2-800)  cl5
Funktioniert einbandfrei


----------



## olstyle (13. September 2006)

*AW: Abit AV8 Sockel 939 diverse Riegel*

Bei meinen Versuchen auf 2gb auf zu rüsten habe ich jetzt ein Paar neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen:
1 GB Infineon (On 3rd?):
Bootet nur alleine und läuft auch dann selbst bei DDR333 und 3 4 4 8 nicht stabil.

1 GB Original Samsung (Irgendwas-CCC Chips, zu faul zum noch mal nachlesen):
Läuft jetzt bei 3 3 3 8 und 218mhz ohne Fehler,
mag aber keine strammen Timings(2,5 bootet nicht einmal, 170mhz@cl2 sind instabil).
Auch dieser Riegel verträgt sich aber weder mit Kreton noch mit MDT 512mb-Riegeln, wobei er mit MDT zumindest booten konnte. 

Alle Ergebnisse wurden bei eingestellten 2,65V was 2,7V auf meinem Board bedeuten erziehlt.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## BigMac81 (16. September 2006)

*ASUS A8N-SLI Premium + Crucial Ballistix BL2KIT6464Z402*

Der Speicher läuft im dc (Slot A1 + B1)  stabil als DDR500 mit den Timings 2,5-3-3-7 CR1 mit 2,7V


----------



## arschkanone27 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe, 2x 512MB MDT DDR400*

[Hy Leutz

System

MSI K8N NEO4-F
Opteron146
2x512 Crucial Ballistik (2-2-2-5 1T) 400MHz
Leadtek 7800GT

Wenn ich noch einen 2 Kit (2x512MB siehe oben) dazu stecke taktet mir das system den speicher auf 333MHz runter angeblich wegen Speicherinterface der CPU. Mit 400MHz (manuell eingestellt) sind die Latenzen dann zum kotzen langsam. Habs auch schon mit nem Asus A8N SLI-deluxe probiert da is es genau so. 

Wenn jemand das prob lösen könnte wäre echt super


----------



## olstyle (22. September 2006)

*AW: Abit AV8 Sockel 939 Samsung Original*

Nun habe ich auch den zweiten Samsung 1Gb Riegel drin.
Beide Riegel haben UCCC-Chips und laufen im Dualchannelmodus bei 217mhz Problemlos, Timings sind aber nicht ihre Stärke.
221mhz wollen sie nicht mehr mitmachen, da aber genau das bei C&Q der Fall wäre muss jetzt RMclock in die Bresche springen.


----------



## Thresher (14. November 2006)

*DFI nf4 ultra-D*

2x512mb G.E.I.L. im Dual problemlos mit 200mhz 2-3-3-5 statt 2,5-4-4-8

3x512mb G.E.I.L. bootfehler selbst bei 2t und DDR333


----------



## Alexduke (23. November 2006)

*AW: MSI-K7N2-Delta rev. 4.80*

Ram: 2xKingston 400x64C3A/512 läuft im Dualchannel nur auf 333Mhz und 266Mhz
400Mhz geht nicht. 
Im Singlechannel modus läufts auf 400Mhz und 333Mhz und 266Mhz
Timings egal, aber auf: 3.0-5-5-5 bei 400Mhz und 2.5-5-5-5 bei 333Mhz

Liegt wohl am Mainboard.


----------



## Baker79 (24. November 2006)

*AW: AsRock 939 DUAL SATA II + 2x512MB Kingston HyperX KHX3200AK2/1G*

nachtrag von mir, nachdem ich endlich mal auf sockel 939 aufgerüstet hab. 

AsRock 939 DUAL SATA II
AMD Athlon64 X2 4400+
2x512MB Kingston HyperX KHX3200AK2/1G dualchannel kit @ 2/3/2/6 @ 1T
leadTek WinFast A400GT GeForce 6800GT

musste die timings zwar per hand einstellen, aber das board läuft ganz gut.


----------



## gangstervsfox (28. November 2006)

*AW: Welches RAM kompatibel? => FAQ zu RAM im Allg. und User-Erfahrungen in Verbindung mit Boards für AMDs*

ich habn a8n-sli deluxe un 4 512 corsair vs riegel 2 doubble und 2 one sided läuft super auch mit dual channel und 200mhz btw ddr400


----------



## Stigi10 (28. November 2006)

*1024mb Ram wird als 512 mb  genutzt!*

Hallo Habe Ein 
ABIT KN8 SLI AMD Motherboard mit 
MDT 1024mb DDR2 CL4,0 MDT Doublesided Ram

Er wird aber nur als Singlesided 512mb verwendet!
Wass soll ich tun?


----------



## SuicideVampire (12. Dezember 2006)

*ASRock 939Dual-VSTA*

Geht wunderbar mit Corsair XMS/Pro und VT DDR400.


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: FAQ zu und Kompatibilität von RAM => Postet Eure Erfahrungen (speziell zu AMD-Boards)*

Asus A8N-SLI Premium BIOS 1009 & 1302

Corsair Twinx1024-3700 (= 2x CMX512-3700)
@ 212,8 MHz DDR / 3-3-3-7-1T / 2,6V / A1+B1 / DualChannel

OHNE PROBLEME


----------



## BlackThoughts (30. Dezember 2006)

*Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev. 1013 / 1x 1GB Infineon 1GB PC400 CL3 ds*

Hallo zusammen...

Hab mir oben genannten Speicher gebraucht aber funktionstüchtig (laut verkäufer!?!) bei Ebay geholt. Das Board ist auch für PC400 und doublesided ausgelegt. Ich hatte ihn eingebaut und nichts lief. Ich hatte auch die Spannung bis max. 2,7V versucht, aber es blieb dabei...nichts. Ich kam noch nicht mal ins Bios. Auf einem anderem Rechner, dessen Board auch DDR400 "frisst", kam am Anfang ein langgezogener Ton; keine Ahnung, was der genau bedeutet. Ich hatte dann in meinem Rechner meinen alten Riegel (512MB Infineon PC400 CL3) wieder eingebaut und die Kiste lief direkt wieder an. Weiß jemand von euch, ob das Board vielleicht diese Art Riegel nicht verträgt? Vorstellen kann ich es mir eigentlich nicht....ich möchte den Riegel ungern verkaufen müssen. Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen. 
Ansonsten noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## olstyle (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev. 1013 / 1x 1GB Infineon 1GB PC400 CL3 ds*



			
				BlackThoughts am 30.12.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Hab mir oben genannten Speicher gebraucht aber funktionstüchtig (laut verkäufer!?!) bei Ebay geholt. Das Board ist auch für PC400 und doublesided ausgelegt. Ich hatte ihn eingebaut und nichts lief. Ich hatte auch die Spannung bis max. 2,7V versucht, aber es blieb dabei...nichts. Ich kam noch nicht mal ins Bios. Auf einem anderem Rechner, dessen Board auch DDR400 "frisst", kam am Anfang ein langgezogener Ton; keine Ahnung, was der genau bedeutet. Ich hatte dann in meinem Rechner meinen alten Riegel (512MB Infineon PC400 CL3) wieder eingebaut und die Kiste lief direkt wieder an. Weiß jemand von euch, ob das Board vielleicht diese Art Riegel nicht verträgt? Vorstellen kann ich es mir eigentlich nicht....ich möchte den Riegel ungern verkaufen müssen. Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen.
> Ansonsten noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


Das scheint wohl einfach nicht der kompatibelste Riegel zu sein. Wie eine Seite vorher zu lesen ist funktionierte auch bei mir genau so ein Riegel nicht, es hat sich dann aber doch noch ein Board gefunden wo er ging und auch der der ihn dann über ebay gekauft hat hat sich nicht beschwert.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Crymuffin (10. Januar 2007)

*MSI K8N Diamond Corsair XL Pro*

Auf meinem MSI K8N Diamond ( Nforce4 SLI)
200MHz 1024MB Corsair XL Pro 2-2-2-5 1T
225MHz 1024MB Corsair XL Pro 2-2-2-5 1T @ 2,7V
250MHz 1024MB Corsair XL Pro 2,5-3-3-7 1T @ 2,75V
200MHz 2048MB Corsair XL Pro 2-2-2-5 2T @ 2,7V


----------



## olstyle (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abit AV8 Sockel 939 diverse Riegel*



			
				olstyle am 13.09.2006 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 * 1 GB Original Samsung (Irgendwas-CCC Chips, zu faul zum noch mal nachlesen) _UCCC_:
> Läuft jetzt bei 3 3 3 8 und 218mhz ohne Fehler,
> mag aber keine strammen Timings(2,5 bootet nicht einmal, 170mhz@cl2 sind instabil).
> Alle Ergebnisse wurden bei eingestellten 2,65V was 2,7V auf meinem Board bedeuten erziehlt.
> mfg Olstyle


Auf dem neuen Board(Epox 9NPA+ SLI) wollen die beiden nicht mehr so richtig. Den Ram- Teiler musste ich daher zurück nehmen sodass nun nur noch knapp über 200mhz drin sind. Da ich gelesen habe dass Samsungs UCCC´s nicht gerade Spannungsfanatiker sind habe ich da nicht mehr viel mit versucht. Lohnt es sich doch?
mfg Olstyle


----------



## magnuele (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abit AV8 Sockel 939 diverse Riegel*

Also meine beiden 512er Riegel von Extreme Memory liefen stabil auf meinem A7N8X-E Deluxe von Asus mit Timings von 2.5-3-3-7 mit FSB333. Auf meinem neuen nForce3-A939 von ECS laufen sie auch stabil, allerdings mit Timings von 2.5-3-3-8 bei FSB400

MfG, Magnus


----------



## olstyle (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abit AV8 Sockel 939 diverse Riegel*



			
				olstyle am 04.02.2007 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 13.09.2006 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Riegel bringen mich noch um den Verstand  .
Mit 3 4 4 8 1T laufen sie jetzt auf 225mhz und das laut memtest86+ auch stabil(1:45 Stunden getestet). Mal sehen ob sich das auch im Windows-Betrieb bewarheitet. Beim Versuch die alten einstellungen zu benutzen hatte memtest(das Windows-Programm, nicht memtest86) auch keine Fehler gefunden aber das System wurde trotzdem instabil.
EDIT: Wieder gab es Probleme beim Windowsbetrieb. Also hatte ich einfach mal vor der Schule memtest86+ angeschmissen. Nach 7:30 Stunden Testzeit hatte ich einen einzigen Fehler der erst nach 6:40Stunden Test aufgetreten war. So viel zu "eine Stunde memtest reicht".
 =>zurücktakten


----------



## balduin2 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abit AV8 Sockel 939 Corsair+Infineon*

Bios: 2.7
CPU: A64 Winchester 3200+
2x512MB VS Corsair DDR400 2,5-3-3-8 Dualchannel *->läuft ohne Probs*
2x512MB VS Corsair DDR400 + 1x512MB DDR400 64D64300HU5B 2,5-3-3-8 Singlechannel
*->werden max. 2Riegel erkannt, liegt nicht am Board da CPU-Z alle SPDs korrekt auslesen kann  (egal welche Slots man benutzt)*

Bios: 2.7
CPU: A64 SanDiego, E4 3700+
2x512MB VS Corsair DDR400 2,5-3-3-8 Dualchannel *->läuft ohne Probs*
2x512MB VS Corsair DDR400 + 1x512MB DDR400 64D64300HU5B 2,5-3-3-8 Singlechannel*->läuft ohne Probleme*

P.S: Der Corsair ist DS der Infineon SS.


----------



## Club (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abit AV8 Sockel 939 Corsair+Infineon*

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher.In meinem PC(Athlon 4200+, 7800 GT, Asus A8N SLI), der zurzeit mit 1024 MB arbeitet, habe ich heute nocheinmal 1024MB eingebaut. Jetzt habe ich also 2048 MB drin. 4 Speicher von Samsung a 512 MB(M386L6523CUS-CCC). Nach Einbau der 2048 MB fährt der Computer nicht mehr hoch. Es kommt nur zu einem Piepton in regelmäßgen Abständen, und der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Bitte um Hilfe.
Danke im voraus.






Frage hat sich erübrigt.


----------



## olstyle (23. Februar 2007)

*Epox 9NPA+ SLI und 2*1gb Original Samsung*

Habe mich heute mal etwas mit den restlichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ausser den normalen 5 Werten beschäftigt. So bin ich jetzt bei stabilen 240mhz und 3 4 4 8 1T  .
Wer vor hat mal etwas weiter ins Detail zu gehen sollte sich hier informieren:
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=329627
Das ganze ist zwar eigentlich für DFI gedacht, lässt sich aber 1 zu 1 auf jedes anderre Board mit entsprechenden Bios-Möglichkeiten übertragen.


----------



## Andy19 (24. Februar 2007)

*A8N-SLI Premium - Kaufberatung (DDR400)*

Ich wollte wissen, welcher der beste DDRam (Qualität, Schnelligkeit) für dieses MB ist, aber ohne Rücksicht auf "Overclocking Potenzial".  Es sollten 2 x 1GB Module sein.
Vielleicht:
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=IBIDN8
oder die Revision2 dieser Module?
http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_el_ddr_pc_3200_dual_channel_platinum_revision_2_xtc

*Liest diesen Thread überhaupt noch jemand, oder habt ihr keine Ahnung/Lust?*


----------



## unterseebotski (23. Dezember 2007)

*Gigabyte MA790FX-DS5*

Ich habe das Gigabyte MA790FX-DS5 und es funzt BESTENS mit 2 x MDT 1024MB DDR2-800 CL5 (2 Bank 64Mx8, M924-800-16) im Dualchannel-Modus.
Habe vorher scheißteure Corsair Twin2x 6400C4 G wie auf der Liste der von Gigabyte empfohlenen Rams. Damit bekam ich ne Menge bluescreens und merkwürdige Fehler (z.B. Fenster verschwinden einfach, ohne sie wegzuklicken).

Noch ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht:
Unter WXP besteht zwischen den beiden SATA-Controllern des MoBos ein Hardwarekonflikt, der sich so äußert: nach Einrichten der Laufwerke und kopieren der Windows-Dateien wird die Datei hal.dll als fehlend oder beschädigt gemeldet. Erneutes installieren der Datei mit "expand" von CD auf HDD bringt keine Abhilfe, man muss den Onboard (SB600)-SATA-Controller abschalten und kann nur den JMicron verwenden (also nur 2 HDDs!)
Außerdem passt der CPU-Kühler Scythe Mine (Rev. B) dank der üppigen Chipsatz-Kupferkühler nicht. Erst wenn man den Schließmechanismus des Kühlers mit der Metallsäge kürzt, dann passt er.
Das gibt bis jetzt nur eine   -Wertung für die Installation!
Der Rest des MoBos bekommt eine


----------



## Secondfly (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: MSI K9A2 CF-F*

Das Board werkelt bei mir hervorragend mit 2x 2GB Team-Elite (PC6400). Natürlich im Dualchannel-Modus.


----------



## Niza (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gigabyte  GA-M56S-S3*

Ich habe ein Gigabyte GA-M56S-S3 mit Athlon X2 5600+(2x2,8GHz) und 4GB DDR2 667 von Kingston im Dual Channel. Ich bin soweit zufrieden. Das einzige was mich nervt ist das sie nur mit 313MHz laufen.

Noch was bei WinXP32 werden nur 3,25GB Angezeigt weil Win XP 32 nur 3,25GB maximal unterstützt. Erst ein 64Bit Betriebssystem unterstützt auch 4GB Ram. Vista auch.

Ich füge am 4.Juli  um ca 11Uhr hinzu :
Man müsste die CPU auf ca 2x3GHz(14x214MHz =2996MHz) übertakten,
um auf 333MHz also DDR2 667zu kommen.


----------

